# Deutsche Fahrradhändler in und um Hamburg (Testbericht II)



## Wraith (3. April 2004)

*Fahrrad Cohrt auf der Saseler Chaussee (Note: 6)*
Ein typischer Testbericht stellt das zwar nicht dar. Vielmehr ein Erfahrungsbericht, aber leider sehr enttäuschend für meine bis dato empfehlenswerte Schrauberstube Fahrrad Cohrt auf der Saseler Chaussee in Hamburg.

Von einer Diskussion über die rechtlichen Aspekte im nachfolgenden Fall möge bitte jeder Abstand nehmen. Ich werde darauf nicht weiter eingehen. Hier geht es um das Prinzip!

Mitte Januar 2004 wurde mein Mountainbike zum Öl- und Dichtungswechsel in der vorderen Federgabel bei Fahrrad Cohrt abgegeben. Zirka drei Wochen später wollte ich es wieder abholen und mit dem Einleitungssatz "Da gibt es ein kleines Problem." wurde mir dann gesagt, dass mein Bike gestohlen wurde. (_Anm.: Dem Leser sei hier freigestellt, die Größe des Problems selbst zu definieren, wenn sein Bike beim Service-Händler geklaut wurde._).
Der erste Punkt, der im nachhinein sehr negativ auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass man es wohl nicht für nötig gefunden hatte, die Geschädigten anzurufen. :-( Nein, man wartete lieber bis die Damen und Herren im Geschäft aufschlagen. Ja, ne, ist klar, vielen Dank!
Doch mit dieser Praxis scheint Herr Cohrt sehr gerne zu fahren...

Die Ratlosigkeit stand dem Geschäftsführer dann im Gesicht. Das mir der Versicherungsbetrug nicht gleich schriftlich angeboten wurde, war auch schon alles...

Obgleich mein Rad gute fünf Jahre alt, aber durchaus gepflegt war, fand eine für mich zufriedenstellende Einigung weniger statt.

Es gibt durchaus Fahrer, die sich nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Mountainbike leisten wollen/können, und die abschließende Argumentation, daß mein Fahrrad schließlich schon fünf Jahre hinter sich hat und somit nur noch EUR 600,00 wert sein soll, darf einem schon die Sprache verschlagen.
Der Gesamtverlust von über EUR 1900,00 wurde mit einem großzügigen Schmerzensgeld-Anteil von EUR 400,00 und dem Restwert von EUR 600,00 - also insgesamt EUR 1000,00 - ausgeglichen.
Allerdings soll der Leser an dieser Stelle bloß nicht glauben, das die besagten EUR 1000,00 unverzüglich gezahlt wurden. Trotz Vereinbarungen, dass Herr Cohrt, sollten noch Fragen offen sein, mich zurückruft, wurden solche Dinge einfach totgeschwiegen. Wie Eingangs erwähnt, man wartete lieber, bis daß der dumme Kunde freundlich nachfragt.
Das sich dann schließlich doch nicht jeder Kunde auf Dauer hinhalten lässt, musste Herr Cohrt, ein Teil seiner Mitarbeiter sowie ein/zwei Kunden dann auch feststellen  nachdem ich etwas lautstark von Kundenbetrug und Hinhaltetaktik sprach.

Bedauerlich möchte ich da sagen, da das gute Stück es ganze fünf Jahre teilweise unbeaufsichtigt vor so mancher Apotheke, ungesichert in Kellerräumen und Treppenhäusern geschafft hat, bei mir zu bleiben, aber leider nicht in einer Werkstatt bzw. in Gegenwart eines Geschäftführers, dem ich - ja, ich muß es leider so sagen - grob-fahrlässig mein Rad in dessen Obhut gegeben habe. Es ist schließlich die Schuld des Kunden, wenn die Blödheit des Händlers damit bestraft wird, daß man ihm Kunden-Räder klaut.
Auch wenn Fahrrad Cohrt eine Versicherung hat, trat diese nicht ein, denn der Diebstahl der Fahrräder fand während (!) den Geschäftszeiten statt - teilweise auf dem Hof und aus nicht abgeschlossenen Garagen. Die Versicherung zahlt in diesem Fall demnach nicht. Schlimmer noch, meine Hausratversicherung hätte mir den vollen Wert ersetzt, sofern man bei Fahrrad Cohrt eingebrochen hätte. Aber nein, man mußte ja so bequem und blöd sein die Garagen nicht ständig abzuschließen.

Mein Verständnis hört hier auf, denn für mich spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob mein Drahtesel 1, 5 oder 10 Jahre hinter sich hat, solange es gepflegt wurde und in einem einwandfreien Zustand war. Es wäre wohl nicht zuviel verlangt gewesen, wenn ich ein gleichwertiges, vielleicht sogar höherwertigeres Bike (eine Zuzahlung habe ich angeboten) bekommen hätte.
Das Achselzucken nach meiner Frage bzgl. eines Ersatzes nach dem CicloSport HAC 4 (gerade mal 11 Wochen alt) und der Umrüstung der Schaltung darf sowohl als Hilflosigkeit/Ratlosigkeit, als auch absolut inkompetent eingestuft werden.
Die Frechheit liegt aber wohl darin, dass Herr Cohrt persönlich noch folgenden Satz von sich gab:

"Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür, dass man Dein Fahrrad geklaut hat." (Zitat)

Ne, is klar. Wie konnte ich vergessen drei ausgehungerte Pitbull-Terrier mitzuliefern und an den Rahmen zu ketten?!?  Was für eine Achtlosigkeit von mir...!

Also lieber Leser, in Zukunft ketten Sie bitte mindestens einen Pitbull-Terrier an Ihr Rad. Dank Karlsruhe dürfte das nunmehr kein Problem mehr darstellen...

Weiterhin stelle ich mir immer noch die Frage, ob man aus diesem dreisten Diebstahl gelernt hat?
Wohl kaum, denn kurz nach der Tat waren erst einmal alle Räder angekettet. Zwei, drei Wochen später war die Spur einer Sicherung wieder verschwunden. Man muß an dieser Stelle schon die Frage stellen, wer dümmer ist - der Dieb, der - nachdem er halb erwischt wurde - erneut zurückkehrt oder der Glaube von Fahrrad Cohrt, daß der Dieb wiederkommen würde?!?

Wie dem auch sei. Fahrrad Cohrt hat wieder einen Kunden verloren. Die Ideen von Herrn Cohrt  nur auf meinen Fall bezogen  schlagen Rudi Carell's Ideen-Imperium bei weitem. Leider waren diese Manöver (allgemeine gesetzliche Wiederbeschaffungsfrist u. ä.) erfolglos. Darin sollte sich Herr Cohrt nicht weiter versuchen.

Man hat nur wieder was dazugelernt. Dem Leser sei an dieser Stelle Folgendes auf den Weg mitgegeben:

Erkundigt Euch, wo Euer Rad grundsätzlich (während und nach den Betriebszeiten) untergebracht ist und ob der Händler eine Versicherung gegen grob-fahrlässige Schäden abgeschlossen hat. Diese wäre nämlich zum Einsatz gekommen, aber Herrn Cohrt war diese wohl zu teuer.

Ich habe im übrigen wieder einen neuen Drahtesel, doch zur Aufbewahrung (nicht Reparatur) gebe ich es zukünftig wohl besser einem Baumarkt, als Fahrrad Cohrt.....Eine traurige und bittere Bilanz!

Ich persönlich glaube nicht an den erklärten Diebstahl bzw. die mysteriösen Ereignisse. Soweit ich weiß, hat Herr Cohrt den Diebstahl (?!) bei der Polizei bis heute nicht angezeigt. Warum bloß...?



*JODY-SPORT, Hofweg, Hamburg (Note: 5)*
JODY-SPORT möchte ich im nachfolgenden Verlauf als "JOGA-SPORT" bezeichnen.
Ich betrete den Laden. Soweit ganz in Ordnung. Mit "Ist der Chef da? Ich bin der 'Spezialkunde' von Fahrrad Cohrt." (_Anm.: Herr Cohrt versuchte mir einen Ersatz-Esel zu beschaffen_), leite ich die Konversation ein. Der Chef kommt geradewegs auf mich zu, begrüßt mich und schreitet zielstrebig auf eine Reihe von Fullys zu. Mein Blick schweift nach oben, sein Blick nach unten, in eine dunkle Ecke. Was ich da sehe ist also das Fully das mein gestohlenes Bike ablösen soll...
"Für mich soll's rote Rosen regnen.", "Kai, die Pflaume", mein neuer Helm wird Smarties-blau, schwarz ärgere ich mich ja sowieso schon und grün wird das Erbrochene meiner Mitfahrer sein, wenn sie mich sehen - Barbapapa läßt grüßen!
Aber bleiben wir beim blauen Helm. Schließlich erklingen Wencke Myhres zarte Worte "Er hat ein knallrotes Gummiboot." in meinen Ohren. Die Kombination aus rotem Fahrrad und blauem Helm lehrt jeden Autofahrer das Fürchten, denn ich bin ein knallrotes Feuerwehrrad. Ein knall-rotes Bike, ich sehe den Chef an.....Willkommen im Märchenland!

"Ja, andere bauen zwar höherwertige Komponenten ans Bike, aber dafür sind die Rahmen nicht so gut und halten auch nicht so lange. 2-Danger z. B.", der Chef erinnert mich an Fumé (TV-Serie "Grisu, der kleine Drache").
"Erstaunlich, wie hat sich dann nur mein 2-Danger so lange halten können!?", antworte ich.
"Wieso, war das ein 2-Danger, das geklaut wurde?", Fumé's Augen werden größer.
Ein Spätzünder. 'Ich bin entzückt!' würde da Gorm (TV-Serie: "Wickie") sagen, aber lassen wir das...
"Ja.", antworte ich.
"Ach so. Ja, das ist also das Fully, das ich Ihnen anbieten kann."
Nun gut, ich nahm das Rad. Wie Flip (TV-Serie "Biene Maja") gehe ich innerlich an die Decke - ein Platten. Und da war für mich auch schon das Ende dieser spannenden, abwechslungsreichen und informativen Unterhaltung gekommen.
Es ist aber nicht so, als hätte mir diese sinnlose Zeitverschwendung nichts gebracht. Ich weiß jetzt, dass der Dieb mit meinem 2-Danger aufgrund eines Rahmenbruchs bald sterben wird, Specialized auf knallrot steht und serienmäßig platte Reifen verbaut.

Mir ist zwar ein altes Rad geklaut worden, aber kein Schrott!
Ich mag empfindlich in diesem Zusammenhang sein. Ja, gut, aber mußte dieser luftleere Reifen sein?
Ehrlich, wenn man mich früher gefragt hätte, wo man richtigen Schrott kaufen kann, hätte ich immer einen Schrottplatz genannt. Heute würde ich gewissenhaft "JOGA-SPORT" empfehlen können, gar keine Frage!



*Die Luftpumpe, Lübecker Straße 112, Hamburg (Note: 2)*
Zu guter Letzt und der Vollständigkeit wegen, möchte ich im Zusammenhang des Diebstahls noch "Die Luftpumpe" auf der Lübecker Straße erwähnen - obgleich dies vielleicht einen üblen Schatten auf den Laden wirft, es ist nicht so!
Was die allgemeine Kompetenz angeht, so kann ich "Die Luftpumpe" nur empfehlen.
Die Beratung und auch Ausstattung an Marken-Fahrrädern gleicht keinem Baumarkt oder Joga-Turnhallen. Ganz im Gegenteil, und DH-Helme findet man nicht in jedem Laden - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Auch die Offenheit des dortigen Chefs ist alles andere als hilflos, ratlos oder inkompetent. Erstaunlich an dieser Stelle ist, dass hier - im Gegensatz zu "JOGA-SPORT" - mein altes 2-Danger nicht mit "*******" oder "Schrott" abgestempelt wurde. Nein, verständlich und nachvollziehbar wurde mal kurz auf die einzelnen Bauteile (Dämpfer und Gabel) eingegangen. Was das Ansprechverhalten angeht, wo die Nachteile liegen usw.

Ach ja, und dann waren da noch andere Kunden/Verkäufer - wie dem auch sei - die mir neue Kenntnisse über Scheibenbremsen vermittelten. Ohne allerdings in jedem zweiten Satz zu erwähnen, das sie Vertragshändler/-partner etc. sind. Schließlich sind es gerade diese "tollen" Vertragshändler gewesen, die mein Fahrrad "verbummelt" haben (_Anm.: Der Leser weiß hoffentlich, wen ich meine?!_)
Wie sich der Laden im Bezug auf Reparaturen und Inspektionen anstellt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
Für das augenblickliche Klein- sowie typische Verbrauchsmaterial hat "Die Luftpumpe" zumindest einen neuen Kunden gefunden. GRATULATION!



Aber kommen wir nun zu meinem neuen Bike. Wo wollte ich es kaufen und wo habe ich es schließlich gekauft...?

*Der Rose-Versand (Note: 4)*
Was soll man noch großartig dazu sagen!?
Gerne hätte ich etwas darüber geschrieben, wie die Bestellung ankam, wie das bestellte Fahrrad eingepackt und montiert war, was an Original-Lesestoff mitgeliefert wurde. Leider wurde die Annahme der Lieferung von mir verweigert und somit die ganze Bestellung storniert.
Aber, fangen wir mit der Bestellung an. Im Katalog sowie auf der Firmen-Homepage im Internet, die ja bekanntlich top-aktuell sein dürfte, fand sich folgendes Mountainbike:

Typenbezeichnung: Red Bull "CC-400 Werks"
Ausstattungsmerkmale (es werden nur die wichtigsten Komponenten angegeben):

   - Dämpfer: Rock Shox SID XC, Adjust
   - Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo XC, 80 - 125 mm, U-Turn
   - Tretlager: Shimano Deore LX 2003, 44/32/22, Octalink
   - Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES 51
   - Umwerfer: Shimano DeoreXT
   - Schaltung: Shimano DeoreXT
   - Schalthebel: Shimano DeoreXT
   - Bremsen: Magura Louise Freeride FR, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen
   - Farbe: Scotch-Brite/Black (Alu-gebürstet)

Da es bereits der 13.02.2004 war, handelte es sich um das 2003er Modell.
Nun, die Bestellung wurde aufgegeben. Die Rahmenhöhe sowie die gewünschte Farbe wurden angegeben, und dann die Daten des Bestellers. Dabei fällt ein Eingabefeld auf, das man als ahnungsloser Kunde durchaus falsch deuten kann - und zwar die Telefonnummer. Das in Klammern geschriebene Wort "tagsüber" könnte den Anschein erwecken, daß der Kunde hier die Rufnummer einträgt unter der er tagsüber erreichbar ist, damit man ihn ggf. anruft, wenn Fragen auftauchen. Das ist jedoch falsch!
Was damit in Wirklichkeit gemeint ist, weiß wahrscheinlich nur der Rose-Versand selbst. Ich jedenfalls hätte da auch eine 0190er-Nummer eintragen können. Denen wäre es bestimmt nicht aufgefallen, aber lassen wir das...

Ein paar Tage später kam dann die Auftragsbestätigung und als Mitglied der sportlichen Seniorenklasse I mußte ich nunmehr gestehen, Harry Potter gibt es wirklich. Aus Schwarz wurde Rot und Rock Shox hieß auf einmal MANITOU. Zauberei!!!
"Tja, tut uns leid, aber nehmen Sie es einfach so hin.", nicht ganz, aber so in etwa kam mir der Hinweis vor, zumal er sich lediglich auf die Rahmenfarbe bezog - "...und wenn ich noch Fragen hätte, könne ich ja mal anrufen...". Der Vollständigkeit wegen hätte hier noch der Nachsatz "vielleicht sind wir ja da." gefehlt.
Mh, es war mir bis dato neu, dass ich als Kunde neben der Auftragserteilung und Zahlung, noch weitere Pflichten habe, wie z. B. Auskünfte wegen Lieferengpässen u. ä. einzuholen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hätte durchaus eine längere Lieferzeit oder vielleicht einen blauen Rahmen akzeptiert, aber dem Kunden irgendwas zu liefern, Hauptsache der Handel bekommt sein Geld, dürfte alles andere als seriös sein. Und ich sehe auch nicht die Pflicht des Kunden, bei Änderungen o. ä. den Handel zu kontaktieren. Das dürfte wohl eher die Pflicht des Verkäufers sein.

"Sicher, ein Einzelfall, kann passieren.", möchte man da sagen. In Ordnung, nachdem ich mir wieder einen CicloSport HAC 4 beschafft hatte  allerdings ohne Halterung und Kabel  benötigte ich nunmehr das entsprechende Zubehör. Das wäre im Einzelnen gewesen:

   - Speichenmagnet
   - Sender für die Geschwindigkeit
   - Trittfrequenz-Set

Da der Rose-Versand ein breites Sortiment an CicloSport-Ersatzteilen hat, habe ich per E-Mail angefragt, was ich denn nun alles brauchen würde. Als Antwort wurden mir zwei Artikelnummer genannt. Prima, wieder eine Online-Bestellung aufgegeben und diesmal als Rufnummer (tagsüber) die 0190/662-662 eingegeben (_Anm.: Ob die da wohl angerufen haben?_).

Nach ca. einer Woche kamen dann auch die Ersatzteile, aber mit erschrecken musste ich feststellen, dass Voldemorts Macht stärker wurde. Denn tatsächlich fehlte der Magnet. Hatte ich denn nicht die Frage gestellt, was ich alles brauche?

Für einen Versandhandel, der angeblich die Nummer 1 in Sachen Topqualität und Kundenservice ist, hat der Rose-Versand hier auf ganzer Linie versagt. Und jetzt als Muggel, bin ich drauf und dran dort wieder zu bestellen. Ich brauche nämlich noch unbedingt gelbe Handschuhe, aber wer weiß, nachher bekomme ich noch blaue Handschuhe oder sogar purpurne Socken.....Hagrid, hilf' mir!!!

Fazit: Der Rose-Versand - glaubt mir Muggels, die Winkelgasse gibt es wirklich!



Abschließend möchte ich noch den Laden erwähnen, der es ermöglicht hat, dass ich nunmehr wieder ein Bike mein Eigen nennen kann.

*GypzyBikz oder http://www.starbike.com (Note: 2)*
Ladengeschäft: Hauptstrasse 32 in Hausach
Was man von einem Laden und Mitarbeiter denken soll, die Anfragen innerhalb von 24 Stunden beantworten und dann auch noch Sonntags um 22:00 Uhr, bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Auch weitere Fragen am Sonntag Abend wurden unverzüglich beantwortet. Der schnelle E-Mail-Verkehr kam fast dem Chatten gleich, aber das ist eine andere Testplattform.
Die Preise - insbesondere die Kosten für eine Änderung/Erweiterung der Komponenten stufe ich hier als sehr günstig ein. Kommen wir also zur Bestellung. Da einige Änderungen vorgesehen waren, gab ich meine verbindliche Bestellung als einfache E-Mail auf, die auch ohne Probleme akzeptiert wurde.
Die Lieferzeit sollte laut Internet-Seite ca. 14 Tage betragen. Und in der Tat kam innerhalb von 14 Tagen meine Bestellung (_Anm.: Ja ja, schon gut, ruhig sitzen bleiben, eine Web-Seite, die topaktuell war und auch das geliefert wurde, was bestellt wurde. Ich weiß..._). Geliefert wurde per DHL und was ankam, war natürlich ein Mountainbike. Leider hat DHL zu wenig Lieferwagen, so dass die Fahrräder von Fahrradkurieren geliefert werden  wie klassisch...Zumindest läßt folgende Formel darauf schließen:

Ein Fahrradkurier (F) kann mit einem Mountainbike auf dem Rücken eine durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von 13 Kilometer (km) pro Stunde erzielen (_Anm.: Grobe Schätzung_). Bei einem normalen Arbeitstag von 8 Stunden (t), schafft der Kurier 104 Kilometer pro Tag (d). Meine Bestellung hat insgesamt sieben Tage gedauert. Daraus ergibt sich folgende Formel:

Entfernungskilometer = F x km x h x t (1 x 13 x 8 x 7)
Das ergibt eine Gesamtstrecke von 728 Kilometer. Und von Hausach nach Hamburg sind es rund 730 Kilometer. Ein Hoch auf die Fahrradkuriere!

Das Fahrrad kam etwas zerlegt, aber sauber verpackt an. Wer ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Schrauben, Drehmomenten und Sechskant-Schlüsseln hat, sollte von Versandhäusern dieser Art absehen  und dazu gehören alle.
Zu montieren war die Bremskammer an die Gabel, das Vorderrad, der Sattel, die Pedalen sowie der Lenker.

Zwei Abzüge gibt es allerdings. Von der ehemaligen Bicycles Räder AG war ich gewohnt, dass auch die noch so unnötigsten Beschreibungen/Montageanleitungen der Lieferung beigelegt wurden. Bei dem Fahrrad von GypZyBikz war leider nichts dabei. Gerade im Bezug auf die Scheibenbremsen hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob die Bremsen bereits eingebremst wurden oder ob und wie ich das machen muß. Ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist das Fehlen der Schrauben für die Flaschenhalterung - zwar nur Pfennig-Artikel, aber immerhin...

Wie dem auch sei, fehlende Schrauben kann ich eher verkraften als diese mysteriösen Änderungen aus Bocholts Schule für Zauberei und Hexerei.

Das war der zweite Testbericht über Erfahrungen und Dilettantismus bei deutschen Fahrrad-Händlern.

Weitere Tests werden folgen...


----------



## two2one (4. April 2004)

Hi Wraith,
Also befor ich deine beitrrag punkt für punkt durch gehe möchte ich sagen das ich zeit uber 10 jaher als mechanicher arbeite, nicht nur heir in D aber auch in Ami-land (San Francisico um genau zu sine) und kann deine aufregung sehr gut verstehen. Ich war, und bin immer noch von der "service Wuste" heir, besoners im norden, erschrocken. 
Ich arbeite jetzt bei einer kleine stahlrahmen schmeide heir im norden, wo das alles ein bission anders ab geht, da wir sehr eng mit die kunden zusamen arbeiten, und dann hauptseclich mit unsere eigene räder die wir gebaut haben. 


			
				Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> *Fahrrad Cohrt auf der Saseler Chaussee (Note: 6)*  ...



Ein absolute schweinerei.    Hast du lest endlich geld bekommen? das habe ich noch nicht verstanden??
Solche leute mache uns das leben schwer...



			
				Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> *JODY-SPORT, Hofweg, Hamburg (Note: 5)*
> 
> "Ja, andere bauen zwar höherwertige Komponenten ans Bike, aber dafür sind die Rahmen nicht so gut und halten auch nicht so lange. 2-Danger z. B.", der Chef erinnert mich an Fumé (TV-Serie "Grisu, der kleine Drache").
> "Erstaunlich, wie hat sich dann nur mein 2-Danger so lange halten können!?", antworte ich....



Da hat er grudsetzlich recht, egal welche personliche erfahrung du hast mit dein eigene rad, und unabhangich von sine fahigkeit als handler. Das soll von mir kein angriff auf dich sine, das ist halt so. Insbesonder wenn du deine rader etwas länger fahren möchte. Das soll nicht heissen das jeder 2-Danger auseinander fleigt aber, die chancen sind grosser. 


			
				Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Luftpumpe, Lübecker Straße 112, Hamburg (Note: 2)*
> Zu guter Letzt und der Vollständigkeit wegen, möchte ich im Zusammenhang des Diebstahls noch "Die Luftpumpe" auf der Lübecker Straße erwähnen - obgleich dies vielleicht einen üblen Schatten auf den Laden wirft, es ist nicht so!....
> ...Wie sich der Laden im Bezug auf Reparaturen und Inspektionen anstellt, wird die Zukunft zeigen.
> Für das augenblickliche Klein- sowie typische Verbrauchsmaterial hat "Die Luftpumpe" zumindest einen neuen Kunden gefunden. GRATULATION
> ...


  Warum kaufst du nicht deine neue fahrrad von der Luftpumpe???!
Die werden sich NICHT freuen wenn du mit dein nagelneuen rad aus der Versand antanzt und willst das die, die montage mangle beheben.



			
				Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Rose-Versand (Note: 4)*
> *GypzyBikz oder http://www.starbike.com (Note: 2)*
> 
> Weitere Tests werden folgen...


Was hast du dann erwartet?? Das ist die versand handel. Keine kunden kontakt keine verantwortung. (das ist in einzel fall nicht so) Ich kann aber nur von Kompletrad Kauf von Versand Handler nur abraten. bzw. Nur dann kaufen wenn man in klaren ist das die niedrige preisen ein grund haben. Und das die "local" bike handler keine fruende von versand handel sind, insbesonder was kompleträder angehen.
Teile vom Versand sind meistens ein andere sach da die gunstige preise werden durch die einkauf von grossere menge erzeugt. Dashalb kostet zubeispeil ein XT Umwefer mit 34,9 schelle , manchmal weniger als einer mit 28,6 schelle.
Ich möchte hier weider erwahnen das das KEIN personlich angriff sine soll, und auch keine enschuldigung für die verhaltung von viele handeler. Sondern nur ein paar insider tips.
Ich stehe auch gerne zur verfugung falls du ein bission relative unabhängige beratung brauchts(schicke mir ein e-mail, denn gebe ich dir meine tel. nummer) und verstehe auch das nicht jeder 5000 euro für ein fahrad bezahlen will. Aber mann muss einfach ein bission misstrauich sine wenn ein rad mit komplette XT schaltung, scheiben bremsen, und ein teuere federgabel, usw. um ein veilfaches veniger kostet als die summe die komponente, ohene die montage arbeit, gabel, reifen...
Gruss,
Nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (4. April 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Ein absolute schweinerei.   Hast du lest endlich geld bekommen? das habe ich noch nicht verstanden??
> Solche leute mache uns das leben schwer...


Das Geld habe ich schon bekommen. Aber es so, daß mir bzgl. der Zahlung eine schriftliche Zusicherung vorlag, daß Herr Cohrt das Geld innerhalb von wenigen Tagen überweist. Diese Frist hat er zunächst verstreichen lassen. Dann bin ich dort wieder aufgeschlagen und habe nachgefragt. Dann fing er an vonwegen, er müsse die allgemeine gesetzliche Wiederbeschaffungsfrist einhalten (die es nicht gibt). Dann hat er mir zugesagt, er würde am XYZ-Tag überweisen. Nachdem das Geld auch nach einer Woche nicht auf meinem Konto war, bin ich wieder zu ihm hin.
Dann fing er an, er bräuchte eine Verzichtserklärung für das Finanzamt und sein Steuerberater hätte mir schon geschrieben (auf das Schreiben warte ich bis heute). Ich mußte leider immer persönlich auftauchen, da er am Telefon angeblich nie zu erreichen war (entweder der Arzt, ein Kunde oder er wollte zurückrufen, was nie geschah usw.).
Letztlich habe ich ihm ziemlich laut und unverschämt gedroht, daß ich ihn wegen Kundenbetrugs und Vortäuschung einer Straftat anzeigen werde sowie neben den EUR 1900,00 weitere Ausfallkosten per Rechtsanwalt beantragen werde.




			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er grudsetzlich recht, egal welche personliche erfahrung du hast mit dein eigene rad, und unabhangich von sine fahigkeit als handler. Das soll von mir kein angriff auf dich sine, das ist halt so. Insbesonder wenn du deine rader etwas länger fahren möchte. Das soll nicht heissen das jeder 2-Danger auseinander fleigt aber, die chancen sind grosser.


Das mag vielleicht sein. 2-Danger (Bicycles Räder AG) ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Aber Fakt ist und bleibt, daß dieses 2-Danger 5 Jahre "gelebt" hat. Und ich bin alles andere als ein Schönwetter- oder typischer Sonntagsfahrer.
Ich habe das 2-Danger unzählige Male zerlegt und bin damit mehrfach gestürzt, ich habe es also wirklich nicht geschont.




			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kaufst du nicht deine neue fahrrad von der Luftpumpe???!
> Die werden sich NICHT freuen wenn du mit dein nagelneuen rad aus der Versand antanzt und willst das die, die montage mangle beheben.


Das liegt daran, dass ich entweder ein gleiche oder bessere Ausstattung haben wollte. "Die Luftpumpe" konnte mir für den Preis leider nichts derartiges anbieten. Letztlich habe ich mich auch schwer getan, ein geeignetes Bike zu finden, aber dann habe ich ein GHOST erworben. Zwar nicht ganz mit der Ausstattung, aber mit einer Zuzahlung habe ich nun die Komponenten, die ich haben wollte.




			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du dann erwartet?? Das ist die versand handel. Keine kunden kontakt keine verantwortung. (das ist in einzel fall nicht so) Ich kann aber nur von Kompletrad Kauf von Versand Handler nur abraten. bzw. Nur dann kaufen wenn man in klaren ist das die niedrige preisen ein grund haben.


Naja, so ganz stimmt das nicht. GypzyBikz ist kein Versandhanel im üblichen Sinn wie es z. B. der Rose-Versand ist. GypzyBikz ist mehr ein Fachgeschäft, das natürlich auch den Versandhandel mitnutzt.




			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Und das die "local" bike handler keine fruende von versand handel sind, insbesonder was kompleträder angehen.


Muß man aber deswegen ein häßliches Rad mit platten Reifen verkaufen. 
Stell' Dir nurmal vor, ein Neukunde kommt rein und bemekrt das. Was soll der von diesem Laden halten? Ich bezeichne so etwas als schlampig.




			
				two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mann muss einfach ein bission misstrauich sine wenn ein rad mit komplette XT schaltung, scheiben bremsen, und ein teuere federgabel, usw. um ein veilfaches veniger kostet als die summe die komponente, ohene die montage arbeit, gabel, reifen...


Nun, um ein Vielfaches war mein jetziges Bike nicht billiger. Der Preisunterschied zwischen meinem GHOST und dem STEPPENWOLF bei "Der Luftpumpe" war EUR 300,00 bei fast identischer Ausstattung. Ob GHOST nun schlechter als STEPPENWOLF ist, darüber kann man vielleicht streiten. Für mich waren in erster Linie drei Dinge wichtig (eine Gabel von Rock Shox (nennt mich einen Fetischisten), XT-Austattung und Dämpfer (Eingelenker)).


----------



## Mira (10. April 2004)

Absoluter Hammer!

Wenn ich Dich beruhigen darf: Du sagst immer, daß Du vielleicht empfindlich seist - bist Du nicht!!!!!!


----------



## Wraith (10. April 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Absoluter Hammer!
> 
> Wenn ich Dich beruhigen darf: Du sagst immer, daß Du vielleicht empfindlich seist - bist Du nicht!!!!!!


Das beruhigt mich. 
Habe ich das aber tatsächlich mehrmals geschrieben?
Ich weiß das gar nicht mehr. Der Bericht entstand in Etappen.


----------



## asco1 (12. April 2004)

oooha - heftige Geschichte! hab erstma 'ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, mir das alles durchzulesen und bin schockiert! .... Wie auch immer - wenn du mal wieder in der Luftpumpe vorbeikommst, sag dem Axel (so'n Kleiner, Älterer, Dickerer) 'nen lieben Gruß von Basti mit dem Beachcruiser (ich denke, er weiß dann schon, wer gemeint ist).  Die Luftpumpe war (als ich noch in HH wohnte) mein "Dealer" und ich war IMMER zufrieden, sei's mit der Beratung, der Teileverfügbarkeit oder einfach nur mit der Unterhaltung am Samstagmorgen. Außerdem hatten die Junx nie'n Problem damit, wenn ich mal eben selbst was schrauben wollte und mir einfach nur das Werkzeug fehlte: "Komm rein, hier is das Werkzeug, geh' in die Werkstatt hinter, viel Spass ...." - korrekter Laden. Dazu kommt, daß die sich (vor allem Axel) recht gut auf meine Cruiser-Spinnereien einstellen konnten, das kann man ja nicht von allen behaupten. 

Cheers.
Basti


----------



## ScOff (12. April 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer - wenn du mal wieder in der Luftpumpe vorbeikommst, sag dem Axel (so'n Kleiner, Älterer, Dickerer)



...ist das diese 
Luftpumpe?


----------



## Wraith (12. April 2004)

ScOff schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das diese
> Luftpumpe?


Ja und Nein!
Ein kleiner Dicker war nicht mehr der Chef.
Nach meinem Gespräch mit dem jetzigen Inhaber wurde der Laden übernommen. Der Name "Die Luftpumpe" wurde - wegen der Einpägsamkeit - ebenfalls übernommen, offiziell läuft der Laden aber unter der Bezeichnung "Fahrrad-Technik".


----------



## asco1 (12. April 2004)

hm - shit ....


----------



## radtroll (24. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich finde es beruhigend diesen Text über starbike.com zu lesen. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch keine wirklich positiven mit starbike gemacht. Dass sie Emails meist umgehend beantworten hat mich auch überrascht. Aber ich habe dort mein Rad (ein Ghost TR5700) bereits Anfang März bestellt und es ist bis heute noch nicht da. Als ich Anfang Mai, die 7Wochen Lieferzeit waren überschritten nachfragte, wurde mir die dritte Maiwoche als Liefertermin gegeben. Eine Woche später wurde der Termin um eine Woche verschoben. Die Woche darauf sogar um 2 Wochen. Als ich vor einer Woche nochmal nachfragte, wurde der Liefertermin nochmals um eine Woche auf Ende Juni verschoben. Was daran das kuriose ist, dass mein altes Rad am Tag des eigentlichen Liefertermins kaputt gegangen ist und ich das neue dringend brauche um von A nach B zu kommen. 

Soeben wurde ich vom Chef angerufen und er hat mir ein äquivalentes angebot gemacht, also kein grund mehr zur sorge, Ende Juni werde ich das Rad haben, wenn auch nicht mehr pünktlich zum urlaub.


----------



## Wraith (24. Mai 2004)

radtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich finde es beruhigend diesen Text über starbike.com zu lesen. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch keine wirklich positiven mit starbike gemacht. Dass sie Emails meist umgehend beantworten hat mich auch überrascht. Aber ich habe dort mein Rad (ein Ghost TR5700) bereits Anfang März bestellt und es ist bis heute noch nicht da. Als ich Anfang Mai, die 7Wochen Lieferzeit waren überschritten nachfragte, wurde mir die dritte Maiwoche als Liefertermin gegeben. Eine Woche später wurde der Termin um eine Woche verschoben. Die Woche darauf sogar um 2 Wochen. Als ich vor einer Woche nochmal nachfragte, wurde der Liefertermin nochmals um eine Woche auf Ende Juni verschoben. Was daran das kuriose ist, dass mein altes Rad am Tag des eigentlichen Liefertermins kaputt gegangen ist und ich das neue dringend brauche um von A nach B zu kommen.
> Hättest Du nen Tipp für mich?


Nun, das hört jetzt vielleicht etwas blöde an, aber das war vorhersehbar. Das Rad wird mit einem roten Stern gekennzeichnet (mehr als 3 Wochen Lieferzeit), was - ziemlich dumm gesagt - auch ein Jahr heißen kann.
Ich habe da auch keine Idee, da selbst mein Vorschlag, ggf. nach einem Ersatz (anderer Hersteller) zu fragen, nicht hinhauen würde - da sie wohl bei allen Trekkingrädern Lieferschiwerigkeiten haben (überall roter Lieferstatus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

